# Meryy christmas all!



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

:snowman: Sorry I have not been around that much but do still try to stop by and help when I can.

been out of the loop so to speak, but do see we have new faces picking up the slack too:luxhello:. (I'm back working my other hobby) 

Just wanted to wish you all the best and it has been great being here and apart of the community too :wave:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

jaggerwild said:


> :snowman: Sorry I have not been around that much but do still try to stop by and help when I can.
> 
> been out of the loop so to speak, but do see we have new faces picking up the slack too:luxhello:. (I'm back working my other hobby)
> 
> Just wanted to wish you all the best and it has been great being here and apart of the community too :wave:


Do what you have to do, Ill help out where I can. Except doing dishes....that the person below me's job. Let see who posts now! :4-dontkno


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I don't mind dishes if you can cook? I'm the youngest of seven and the only male, so I was taught if you ain't cooking then you had better do the cleaning...........


----------

